# Neue Hordenchars auf Frostwolf



## Delaro 2 (6. August 2014)

Hey Leute, 
ich möchte gerne jetzt "relativ" kurz vor WOD wieder meinen acc reaktivieren und möchte einen frischen Paladin auf Hordenseite hochdaddeln. Dafür suche ich noch 1-2 Leute die auch Bock hätte, Ihr könnte hier ja grade mal reinschreiben wenn Ihr Lust habt.

MFG


----------

